# CANCELLED**Laborday Weekend tournament at Portage**CANCELLED



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

Sorry everyone but we have to cancel the tournament. At the last minute they would not give me the permit. 

Sorry for any inconvenience.......  

Gomez


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Ahh Man!! Your killin me...I was all ready to collect your money!


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

And we were looking for a side bet with you Bill.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Not sure about that Rob, last time I had a side bet you beat us by 4oz's!! Now I know what it feels like to be Aaron.


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

If there were $200,000 on the line you would have known what it felt like to be Aaron.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Reel fam/Bill-

How about join us for NOAA Sept10th on Portage- we'll pay you back every penny! I bet Gomez will be there with some of his winnings in hand!!!

Reelman- pretty awesome stuff with your lady going pro! Get her a little showoff time with us on Portage! Just downright stinkn cool!!!!!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

permit for what?


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

Anyone holding any kind of "special event" within portage lakes state park has to apply for a permit from the park mgr.


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

Define "special event." My "permit" is my frigg'n fishing license, thats all the permission you should need  Thats like saying I need a permit from the golf course to hold a golf outing on top of my greens fees. Who is the park manager up there and do you have a phone number for them?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

the problem arises when money is transfered from one person to another in a bussiness manner. You may hold "outings" at anytime, because no money is being exchanged...


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Smallie, it's the same for any tournament at any of the lakes. The guys holding Muskie tournaments have to get permission also or they are illegal.


----------



## MMC (Aug 19, 2005)

For anyone who feels the need to fish for some money this weekend, The NOBC (aka Berlin Thursday Nighters) Will be hosting an Open on Saturday September 3rd. A few of our Thursday night members expressed an interest in fishing on Saturday and since Gomez's tourney got cancelled we are inviting everybody with 42$ to come fish with us Saturday no memebership required. Feel free to launch your boat at any ramp, but we will be drawing boat numbers and fishing out of Dutch Harbor. 7:00 launch 3:00 weigh-in.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Nip, you need a partner? I have no smallboat avail right now and no partner with a small boat... let me know.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

smallie
I think the # is 330-644-2220. they are there till 4:30. the secretary's name is eloise but I forget the park mgr's name. very nice people and I could tell that if there was any way he would have helped me out but he couldn't. they were apologetic of the confusion and that I drove up there for nothing after they told me earlier in the week to just come in to the office and pick the permit up.

g


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Any special events- even club outings- are required to submit for application at any state park. The exchange of monies is not permitted even with the permit. This allows for planning, preparation and organization between any recreational entity, the public and management of the State Parks. 

Could you imagine a charatible kids day, musky event, a walleye tournament, a bass club and an organized open bass event coming outa the same ramp the same day!!! The permits help eliminate this potential type of problem.

Many states are even more scrutinizing requiring a draw of dates and waters for organizers, restricitions on times of the year and requirements of liability insurance. Some fees to obtain a permit are expensive as well. Ohio is moving in this direction for the years to come.

PL won't issue permits for tournaments- nor will WB- between Memorial day and Labor Day due to high volumes of recreational use already during these times.

Nip
www.dobass.com

Bill- bring that BIG boat out for Portage!!! I'm solo in the 12 ftr for lado- barely room for the fish... I hope!!!


----------

